# HIV Concerned!



## Florence41 (Apr 13, 2010)

Dear everyone!

I am completely new to this website, to egg donation and all the research I need to do to go through it.

A little bit about myself - I'm 41 years old - DH 36.  I've been with my DH for 10 years, married 8 and we've been trying to get pregnant for the last 6 years.

I have an underactive thyroid which I personally think has had a huge effect on me getting pregnant and unfortunately, I have recently started with early menopause symptoms.

My DH and I are seeing a specialist who has suggested we look at egg donation.  We have given this a lot of thought and have decided that this is our plan forward.

As I said before, we are brand new to all of this and I have one burning concern which I need to sort out in my head before I go any further:

Is it possible to contract HIV from a donor egg?  This terrifies me more than anything!

I would appreciate some help in putting my mind at rest so I can move forward.

Many thanks in advance!!!
x


----------



## H&amp;P (Feb 19, 2009)

Florence - As far as I am aware all donors have to have HIV tests (plus lots of others) before they are allowed to donate, so please don't worry about this.

Hope you have good luck with your cycle when you decide where to go.


----------



## bumblebee10 (May 4, 2010)

Hi
no need to worry about that,  I am an agg donor and have been tested for HIV and as many other things as you can image by the clinic, it was very very thorough.


----------



## daisyg (Jan 7, 2004)

I agree with the other posters that all clinics in Europe follow strict procedures about testing donors for HIV so this is not something to worry about unduly IMO.

Of more concern is your thyroid. Optimum levels for fertility are between 1 and 2, and hypothyroidism is a significant cause of infertility and implantation failure/miscarriage. Have you also been tested for other issues? e.g. antithyroid antibodies, clotting issues, uterine issues, infection, autoimmune and immune issues etc? What about karyotyping for you and DH? I would seriously address some additional testing before moving to DE as donor eggs will not fix any of these issues (except age of eggs or karyotype issues).

Premature menopause is also associated with hypothyroidism. Have you got a sympathetic GP who could help you? There are lots of knowledgeable people with info. about thyroid issues on this thread if you need more info.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=170023.0

Best wishes,
Daisy
x


----------



## Florence41 (Apr 13, 2010)

Thank you to you all for your advice! It's good to hear it from other people.
Big thanks Daisy for the advice re: my hypothyroidism. The fertility specialist did say my early menopause could be a result of it.  My underactive thyroid was diagnosed approximately 15 years ago.  I didn't realise it could cause such big problems. I've now got lots of research to do and a very long list of questions for the specialist when I see him in June!
Best wishes to you all!
xXx


----------

